# Looking for a training partner in the NoVa/DC area



## Ryan34 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello,

Tang Soo Do and GoJu Ryu practitioner here. Looking for a training partner to practice with.  Don't care what style you are since all styles have something you can learn from. Really just looking for someone who enjoys body conditioning, bunkai and sharing/exchanging knowledge.  

Cheers,
Ryan


----------

